# Lilaeopsis sp. 'Micro' flower



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

Hello All,

All credit for the following goes to AaronT.

I recently purchases some Lilaeopsis sp. 'Micro' from Aaron and when separating everything out to plant in the tank I noticed a little flower/seed stalk. From the pictures it is a little over an inch tall (about the same height as the blades themselves) with 5 tiny seeds/flowers. I cannot tell if they had already flowered or were about to flower. Unfortunately because of the cold temperature here, they might have been a little damaged in shipping (we suddenly experienced a cold snap here).

































Sorry for the quality of the photos, I only have the camera on my phone.

This was grown emersed, but unknown parameters beyond that. Aaron can confirm and provide further details.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd very much like you to press that in some newspaper or paper towels and send it to me. I think I know what species it is and know someone who can tell us for sure. I'll trade you something if you like.

Aaron: that's the one, right?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'd very much like you to press that in some newspaper or paper towels and send it to me. I think I know what species it is and know someone who can tell us for sure. I'll trade you something if you like.
> 
> Aaron: that's the one, right?


Yeah, that's the one. I can't believe I missed it when I sent it off to him. I blame my newborn baby brain. 

Good catch dyollnave!


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

PM sent Cavan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool, now I have an idea how that plant with the interesting provisional name looks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's likely this:
http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/tro-50161597

But we will see. Hopefully, I can still get a hold of the guy.


----------

